# Nicolas Cage set to star in 'Bad Lieutenant' remake



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Cage is apparently going to star in a remake of the 1992 cult classic film 'Bad Lieutenant',according to The Hollywood Reporter website.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/content_display/news/e3i0d4d1ffa2339bf37b944162b15b08c74


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Steve615 said:


> Cage is apparently going to star in a remake of the 1992 cult classic film 'Bad Lieutenant',according to The Hollywood Reporter website.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/content_display/news/e3i0d4d1ffa2339bf37b944162b15b08c74


A remake! Harvey Keitel made that movie


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Bad Lieutenant was one of the worst movies I've ever seen.


----------

